# POST YOUR RIDES IN THE BODYWORK STAGE



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

my regal:









my sonoma:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 9 2008, 06:24 AM~11299836
> *my regal:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

the wifes 64


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

and heres mine


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any start to finish pics


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

fuck bodywork :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 9 2008, 03:38 PM~11301784
> *fuck bodywork  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *



I can't stand doing bodywork, that's why my regal hasn't been finished in 6 1/2 years. And my sonoma has been sitting since January sanded down with primer spots. I just finally sprayed my 02 impala that was also rolling around prepped for 3 years. lol Let's not even get started on my 63. I don't even look at that.


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

m y 82 monte still in da works


----------



## SE_KEFE (Mar 5, 2008)

This is my Project('84 Coupe Deville). Finally got the chrome back window trim and the clips last week. Ive been putting it off long enough now. I need to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

not in body work pics,,but i removed the 1/4 top and welded and filled the holes,also removed all the chrome trim and rockers removed the studs and also welded holes and filled

































THAT WAS MY TEMPORARY STICKER FOR A LOCAL BBQ WE DID,,,LOL LIKE IT????????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 9 2008, 04:00 PM~11301361
> *any start to finish pics
> *


project rides has all the start to finish pics


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

I WANTED TO TAKE OFF THE 1/4 TOP BUT I DONT HAVE TRIM FOR THE BACK WINDOW AFTER I TAKE IT OUT AND DONT LIKE HOW GHETTO IT LOOKS WIT OUT IT ANY ONE KNOW WERE TO GET SOME AT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Aug 13 2008, 01:23 AM~11330458
> *I WANTED TO TAKE OFF THE 1/4 TOP BUT I DONT HAVE TRIM FOR THE BACK WINDOW AFTER I TAKE IT OUT AND DONT LIKE HOW GHETTO IT LOOKS WIT OUT IT ANY ONE KNOW WERE TO GET SOME AT
> *


the junk yard de de dee :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

trying to get her painted a.s.a.p


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

3 years ago, and its still a POS!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Aug 14 2008, 12:38 PM~11342124
> *3 years ago, and its still a POS!
> 
> 
> ...


nice car homie, it would look better with some wires on it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## jv89 (Nov 9, 2007)

my 53' chevy


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

I thought it was ready :no: 








but after bout 4 yrs. then I started cuttin'  
















not even in the bodywork yet :dunno: 








got a long ways to go but I ain't in no hurry I'm takin' my time uffin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

there she is start to now


----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ill get some good pics soon


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

My 77 Monte... is just beginning. Getting ready for a major facelift... Removed the Landau top that was already stripped by the prior owner and never finished it. Then stripped it to bare metal to remove the bondo cracks and cracked glue from the top. A couple of MINOR dings and dents, only minor surface rust. The front and rear bumper fillers are trashed got a new set already. Some under hood parts sent to the chromer already. I gutted the cabin removed the janky carpet found 30 cents whoo who, the seats have old school crushed velvet new dash is on the way. Virgin car never cut, but coming soon 2 pumps 4 batts (NOT GOING TO BE A HOPPER BUT A CRUISER).Either all Zapco or Crossfire for the tunes not sure yet its all in the closet ready for the car to get lifted and painted.. LOL been in my hands 2 weeks. Keeping the 14's for street and 13's for show...


----------



## TerrorWest (Feb 15, 2006)

Heres a few of my 64 hardtop. Started bodywork 2 weeks ago.




















ANOTHER SHITTY HALF-ASS IMPALA QUARTER PANEL PATCH JOB



























Sanding this shit is gonna suck!!


----------



## MotownScandal (Mar 16, 2007)

my 88 cutlass


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 9 2008, 09:24 AM~11299836
> *my regal:
> 
> 
> ...
















































:uh:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TerrorWest_@Sep 16 2008, 10:04 PM~11622272
> *Heres a few of my 64 hardtop. Started bodywork 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> ...


make sure u strip all that old bondo off


----------



## TerrorWest (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 18 2008, 10:50 AM~11635631
> *make sure u strip all that old bondo off
> *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TerrorWest_@Sep 18 2008, 08:35 PM~11640331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look good keep it up


----------



## jv89 (Nov 9, 2007)

more progress pics


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jv89_@Sep 22 2008, 11:42 PM~11672945
> *more progress pics
> 
> 
> ...


HIT THAT WITH THE 36 GRIT KILLER GO STRAIGHT TO METAL WITH THIS ONE START FRESH


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

a homies regal.it was my 1st car


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

not in bodywork stage but thought it would fit in here. haven't seen 
it since this pic


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

my cousins cutlass and my old monte carlo


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

My lac in the works


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## TheCaptain566 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll start off by saying I'm not a hateing mother fucker, I got tons of respect for people willing to try and DIY body and paint.

This is a bad way to shave handles, period. The recessed plate way of shaving doors is not the way to do it, especially with boatcloth matting. real deal fiberglass resin takes for ever to cure, and likes to move around for about a month. IF you do things like this, and paint it, you will see exactally where your recessed plate after you paint it. May take a lil bit, but it will show back up.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TerrorWest_@Sep 18 2008, 10:35 PM~11640331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that qtr panel!!!!!!!!1 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheCaptain566_@Oct 1 2008, 08:10 PM~11753795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i agree with this guy. if you absolutely had to do it that way, i would have filled it in with kitty hair. 

right way to do that is make a plate to fit flush, then slowly tack weld it till its fully welded all the way around. then grind carefully and skim it with putty or filler.

i guess the way he did it is more user friendly and less likely to warp the door.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheCaptain566_@Oct 1 2008, 07:10 PM~11753795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 , i learned that the hard way


----------



## TerrorWest (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 1 2008, 05:22 PM~11753923
> *fuck that qtr panel!!!!!!!!1 :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah it was an old as repair, they hammered and dolly the shit out of it, and stretched the metal and made it oil can. Its been a bitch but I'm almost finished with it.


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheCaptain566_@Oct 1 2008, 07:10 PM~11753795
> *
> I'll start off by saying I'm not a hateing mother fucker, I got tons of respect for people willing to try and DIY body and paint.
> 
> ...


I agree, fiberglass is a bad way to go, the stuff cracks because it does not expand and contract at the same rate as the sheet metal door. over time it will crack.
on a hot day you will see it thru the paint.

here is what I did on my friends 62 chevy truck,

I cut out the recess for the door handle,









made a filler panel,

















tack weld it in slowly...

























when its fully welded grind it down, then I look for pin holes and weld them shut, I don't like to leave any pin holes and I will shine a lite behind the panel to see if I have any holes, then I weld them up.









welded soild, grind smooth, ready for a thin coat of filler.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i did my cutlass like that but i used a plsma and blew my driver side window to pieces with it  

bet i wont make that mistake again


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Oct 2 2008, 02:28 PM~11761671
> *I agree,  fiberglass is a bad way to go, the stuff cracks because it does not expand and contract at the same rate as the sheet metal door. over time it will crack.
> on a hot day you will see it thru the paint.
> 
> ...


ALL CORRECT BUT YOU FORGOT WELD THRU PRIMER. IF NOT THAT SHIT WILL RUST FROM INSIDE OUT. PERFECT SHAVE. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Oct 2 2008, 08:50 PM~11763772
> *ALL CORRECT BUT YOU FORGOT WELD THRU PRIMER. IF NOT THAT SHIT WILL RUST FROM INSIDE OUT. PERFECT SHAVE. :biggrin:
> *


his shit is toast in 50-70 years :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Oct 3 2008, 02:50 AM~11763772
> *ALL CORRECT BUT YOU FORGOT WELD THRU PRIMER. IF NOT THAT SHIT WILL RUST FROM INSIDE OUT. PERFECT SHAVE. :biggrin:
> *




nope, this is a good way, some epoxy primer on both sides with bondo over it....or epoxy with bondo and some ML or tectyl on the inside after painting would be the way to do it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Fiberglass doesn't even stick to metal. Slowly it will begin to create air pockets between the fiberglass and metal. After a while it'll just pop off like a mold.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

some shit i did a couple months ago


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*my 84 deville*


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 4 2008, 02:27 PM~11776082
> *Fiberglass doesn't even stick to metal. Slowly it will begin to create air pockets between the fiberglass and metal. After a while it'll just pop off like a mold.
> *




i dunno, in europe in the 80s factory cars in rallye editions came out with fiberglass front ends and fiberglass rear quarters done straight over the bare metal of the origional quarterpanel, i worked on such kinda car a few weeks ago and after 20 years it still looked fine.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 5 2008, 02:44 AM~11781348
> *i dunno, in europe in the 80s factory cars in rallye editions came out with fiberglass front ends and fiberglass rear quarters done straight over the bare metal of the origional quarterpanel, i worked on such kinda car a few weeks ago and after 20 years it still looked fine.
> *


they must be using some really good glass with some epoxy resin. cause polyester resin doesn't stick to pretty much anything unless it's made in a mold.


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FatBoYz85 (Jul 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Dec 12 2008, 01:01 AM~12408261
> *ttt
> *


post pics of the camaro *****


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheCaptain566_@Oct 1 2008, 09:10 PM~11753795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no bro thats a old pic before I decided to get the dent out as much as possible, I stripped that back off, then clothed around the patch over lapping into the other panel, then glassed it, then used marglass for the rest of it. Topping it off with filler.  I know exactly what your talking about, When I was self teackin myself I found out about that.  Practice makes purpose


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 1 2008, 09:26 PM~11753977
> *i agree with this guy. if you absolutely had to do it that way, i would have filled it in with kitty hair.
> 
> right way to do that is make a plate to fit flush, then slowly tack weld it till its fully welded all the way around. then grind carefully and skim it with putty or filler.
> ...


I didnt weld it, and the door was warped pretty bad when I got them back.  And the pics dont show it but I epoxied the metal before appling the marglass


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Dec 12 2008, 01:24 PM~12411233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had that kind of room :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

This is what i'm doing


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i'll be working on this :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 


















































Finished for now till i can buy more primer and finish the whole car


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 9 2008, 04:56 PM~11301887
> *I can't stand doing bodywork, that's why my regal hasn't been finished in 6 1/2 years. And my sonoma has been sitting since January sanded down with primer spots. I just finally sprayed my 02 impala that was also rolling around prepped for 3 years. lol Let's not even get started on my 63. I don't even look at that.
> *


i agree on that one



























got a buddy to do some blocking and stuff for me


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 12 2008, 05:17 PM~12415080
> *i agree on that one
> 
> 
> ...


what color u going


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FatBoYz85_@Dec 12 2008, 12:03 AM~12408283
> *post pics of the camaro *****
> *


too lazy right now ill do it in the morning


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

sept. '08.....











nov. '08......


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Oct 2 2008, 07:50 PM~11763772
> *ALL CORRECT BUT YOU FORGOT WELD THRU PRIMER. IF NOT THAT SHIT WILL RUST FROM INSIDE OUT. PERFECT SHAVE. :biggrin:
> *



X1000


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## rdglider (Nov 25, 2008)

67 SS


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

wat im workin on at the moment the paint on this car wasnt bad at all only a small amount of scratches but i didnt like the oranage so 3 days after i bought it i started takin it off and bcuz of rain and school im like a week behind took me 2 days to get this far body work, sand and i dont have a d.a just a electric sander from my homie
heres wat it looked like before a chevy orange with pearl flake








back to stock lol


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

my buddys truck :0


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

fuck, just check out my build thread, its not ready for primer and guide coat for a LONG TIME


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

Yo!

Check out my layitlow thread!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=242385&st=200

Richie is just doing the prep for painting!

Bodys been sandblasted and primered. he sanded everything down by hand, then epoxy primered. everything will be sanded down again, then primered with a 4:1 primer and wet sanded. (everything by hand..)

will be smooth  


a/k


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 12 2008, 10:39 PM~12416629
> *what color u going
> *


candy magenta over silver flake base


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

ok guys im a noob...only 19 and my grandma handed me down her 63 that had been sitting in her backyard since 1990...tell me what you guys think...










































ive had it since june 18th 2010 and its come a longway...283 engine is rebuilt and painted, paint and body done, trim is chromed just needs to be put, its got 13s in the pic, but my uncle thats getting all the work done is selling me some 100 spoke 14 inch chrome chinas that are fitted with 5.20s...again tell me what yall think, thanks


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

epic thread dig dude.... nice one :h5:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

wish i still had pics of the body work i did on my old 85 cutty there was some half ass mexican shit done to it for example the trunk lids key hole was shaved off but it cracked a lil so i was like ok lets see what the problem is turns out all they did was get some scotch tape inside and some paper to cover the hole then they just bondoed over that so I took all the bondo cleaned it up and welded a new piece of metal to it they did that with the holes they shaved of fron the old trim on the bottom to si i had to clean all that stuff up and weld them up!!


----------

